# Gulf State Pier Gulf Shores



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Fished the pier 3 days last week. 11 pompano, 8 flounder, 17 whiting, 1 black drum, 1 spanish and a bunch of trash. Great few days and the kids had a blast.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome catch! I bet those flattys tasted good!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice job......Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

What were you catching the most on?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Bull minnows for the flat fish and fresh shrimp chunks for the pompano


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like the kids and you had a great time and some fine eats! :thumbsup:

looks like you didn't even have to venture outside the sandbar...


----------

